# Shrimp eating MONSTER in my coral tank!



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

There I was looking at my tank from my computer happy that my newly acquired blood shrimp was finally starting to poke out from behind his rock today, one full week after its arrival. then I noticed some legs under the BTA... so I was like WT... the closer I got the more it looks like legs....F!

rewind to last week... I was worried when I saw the blood shrimp poking its tentacles at the BTA... I have seen videos of cleaner shrimps tearing up aphisblah anemones and worried about the BTA...

the closer I got the more obvious it became.....










the blood shrimp is being eaten by the BTA! I was like.. umm what am I gonna do.... 
so I used a bamboo stick to try and scare the BTA to let go... it wont budge seemingly... so I donned rubber gloves to try and pull the shrimp out.. especially when one of its whskers moved.. I thought.. it's still alive!!!!

when I finally pulled out the shrimp, this is what it looks like:










Just the shell, no shrimp!!
I have a bloody murderous MONSTER in my hand!!!!

Flexin this is what your baby BTA's become!!!! eeeekkkkk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Or the shrimp's just molting soon after arrival in my tank... )~


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks like a molt too me. Your shrimp may be hiding super well now that it just molted. Any fish or unvert that gets eaten by an anonome is either not doing too good to escape it or extremely unlucky.
Look real good for your shrinp.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Dude relax, it's just a shrimp molt lol


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

One of my mini carpets got a hold of a molt from my peppermint it looked like he was eating the real thing for a few days.


----------



## Chaoticblissx (Jan 5, 2013)

Agree it's just a molt shell. My lint tentacle anemone takes care of every molted shell in the tank from my coral banded, cleaners and peppermints and it still freaks me out a bit each time is see it especially the coral banded shrimp since he's my fav


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

lol yeah I hope so. man that BTA's been growing and growing more than double its size in 2-3 months. I'm not feeding it anything so when I saw it with the shrimp I kinda freaked. I wonder what size they split... I'd rather it split than become a giant BTA.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

wait, so they eat the shell? anemones eat shrimp shell?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

why wouldn't they eat the shell? It's food...


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all, from this post, I do tell is it ok for a coral banded shrimp to be in the same tank with BTA's?

When I bought the CBS they told me she will eat coral.... I have BTA's but will also have zoas and all kinds of coral coming in the future.

Is it safe to move my precious CBS or not?

Thanks!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

sorry for late reply. yeah I think the shrimp should be ok. mine are doing fine, and they no longer bother each other.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I have 2 CBS in a mixed reef. They don't eat or pick at any corals (SPS, LPS, Zoas, leathers) in my tank at all. I also have 2 BTAs. No problems ever.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok guys thanks. I will consider it. No big changes for now my CBS is fine where she is.....


----------

